# 173 relay



## Style Meister (Feb 20, 2002)

i took out the 173 relay , and my DRL's are gone , this is what i wanted , i just want to know if there is anything else that i should know about , ie. other things not working


----------



## Style Meister (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 173 relay (Style Meister)*

one more thing , i read about other ppl taking out the 173 , but there is also a mention of them purchasing the euro-switch , what is the point of this euro-switch if u can can get rid of thr DRL's by just taking out the relay , just curious ???


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 173 relay (Style Meister)*

Your handbrake indicator won't work anymore.
The better way to disable the DRLs is to put the 173 back in, and afterwards, bring the whole fuse/relay block down. Find a wire behind relay 173, and follow it, until you find a yellow connector. Disconnect this, and you lose DRLs...but you retain the handbrake indicator.


----------



## jimk75 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: 173 relay (SiDeeFung)*

What about breaking the #5 pin off the 173 relay? I think that will disable DRLs.


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 173 relay (jimk75)*

With the euro switch, you can turn on fogs/parking lamps without the headlights. You get 3 positions compared to just 2 on the North American switch. Another added bonus is the ability to hook up rear fogs.
Email me if you need help.


----------



## VWThug (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: 173 relay (SiDeeFung)*

do you know of any good sites for installing hella micro de's on a jetta IV 2.0L? apparently it comes with a remote but some say it can be hooked up to a euro switch (which i dont have). i completely a non-techy but it would be nice to save the $$$ on the install.
also, do you know of any good stores in the GTA for vw aftermarket parts...shipping gets real expensive.
thanks


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: 173 relay (Style Meister)*

It would have been better to just tape the TFL pin on your light switch.. much more easily reversable that way.


----------



## Style Meister (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 173 relay (Deception)*

my high beams stopped working , does this have anything to do with removing the 173 ??


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 173 relay (Style Meister)*

With E-codes installed, will there be any harm in not disconnecting the 173 relay? So, from what I understand, the layout will be (with an euro-switch and 173 still connected):
Position 1 on headlight switch: DRL's
Position 2 on headlight switch: city lights (also foglights, if switch is pulled out)
Position 3 on headlight switch: Headlights and city lights (and foglights if switch is pulled out)


----------



## sfr (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: 173 relay (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I just installed the Euroswitch. Here's what I learned from some other members. With a 2001.5 and newer model, there are two choices: 
1 -- pull relay 173 to totally disable DRLs, or 
2 -- tape over (or break off) the 56D tab on the euroswitch... to allow DRLs to function, but when light switch is turned on to the parking/city light position, DRLS will go off. 
I picked option #1... Everything else (E-brake indicator light, etc) seems to work fine. No negative consequences that I can see. 


[Modified by sfr, 11:15 AM 4-17-2002]


----------

